# CoD: Modern Warfare online Mission  /  Vier-Gänge-Menü Hilfe



## AntoniusGER (23. Januar 2020)

*CoD: Modern Warfare online Mission  /  Vier-Gänge-Menü Hilfe*

hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand eine Aufgabe aus  call of duty modern warfare-Online (2019) genau erklären. Diese heißt "Vier-Gänge-Menü" und lautet wie folgt: "Erreichen Sie 2 Vierer (4 ununterbrochene Abschüsse im Abschüsse-Feed)".

Danke.


----------



## L4D2K (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: CoD: Modern Warfare online Mission  /  Vier-Gänge-Menü Hilfe*

Ist vermutlich quad-feed, du musst 4 Kills hintereinander hinbekommen, ohne das jemand anderes in der Zwischenzeit einen Kill hin bekommt, der deine Kills im Kill-Feed unterbricht.
Mit Abschüsse-Feed ist die Liste mit den Kills gemeint, die links erscheint nach dem jemand gekillt wird.
Die ist aber ein bisschen bugy, da dort auch andere Nachrichten zum Spiel drin erscheinen, disconnects z.B. die dann deinen Kill-Feed unterbrechen können.


----------



## AntoniusGER (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: CoD: Modern Warfare online Mission  /  Vier-Gänge-Menü Hilfe*

verstehe. Danke.



L4D2K schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich quad-feed, du musst 4 Kills hintereinander hinbekommen, ohne das jemand anderes in der Zwischenzeit einen Kill hin bekommt, der deine Kills im Kill-Feed unterbricht.
> Mit Abschüsse-Feed ist die Liste mit den Kills gemeint, die links erscheint nach dem jemand gekillt wird.
> Die ist aber ein bisschen bugy, da dort auch andere Nachrichten zum Spiel drin erscheinen, disconnects z.B. die dann deinen Kill-Feed unterbrechen können.



update: in der Tat! genau wie Du geschrieben hast! ich frage mich ob es mit Abschussserien auch gilt.? danke nochmal.


----------

